# Help



## Sarah987 (Apr 30, 2020)

I am new to this forum and I need some advice 
I was fingered by my partner but I don’t know if he had sperm on his fingers when I’m fingering me 
Is pregnancy possible ?


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Closing thread. 

@Sarah987, please go see a doctor Asap.


----------

